# The best $ 3000 handheld flashlight



## puzzl3 (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi, I have a budget of $ 3000 usd to buy a flashlight.
What is the best and brightest handheld flashlight i can buy?
Do you have any link?

I plan to use it to show off to my neighbours and for camping.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Aug 10, 2008)

Well that is ALOT of money to spend on a single light, so I would suggest buying several lights and saving quite a bit of cash as well. 
If you want to impress your friends then the Sam's HID will do the trick for under $50. It's around 3,000 lumens and has lots of throw! 
You could also buy a Mag85 for around $150 or so and it is very impressive as well. 
There is no real "best" flashlight, but there are quite a few that are really nice. The Fenix TK11 is very bright and efficient and costs less than $75. 

If you truly are a millionaire and have loads of money to blow than I would contact one of the modders to make you a super light for around $1,000 or so. 

Check out light-reviews.com for more info.


----------



## carrot (Aug 11, 2008)

Just get a Mag85 or a Surefire Beast.


----------



## BVH (Aug 11, 2008)

Definitely a Polarion 50 Watt HID. About $2,300 IIRC (Don't quote me) + shipping and maybe tax. Definitely a light that will impress with brightness and it's looks. It is one fine piece of craftsmanship. They are used on military machine guns so they are tough. Contact Ken Good, a member here. Lots of threads on this light. Search Polarion, Helios.

You _*WILL*_ be impressed!!


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Aug 11, 2008)

ez78 custom-built a 400W HID. He said that parts cost him about a grand. He built it for personal use, but for $3k, maybe he could be convinced to build one for you. :shrug:

BTW, I'm kind of amazed that you'd feel comfortable going camping with a $3000 flashlight.


----------



## Flashanator (Aug 11, 2008)

I highly doubt ez would build a HID monster for a CPF member. I too asked him & had no luck. I didn't give a budget, but I hinted money was no issue. I mean its a 400w HID.


----------



## puzzl3 (Aug 12, 2008)

First of all i want to thank you all for giving me some advices.
I have check Surefire Beast II and it cost more than my budget, i can't afford that (i am not a millionare after all  ).
Probably i have to go with polarion and i can save some of my money too.

As for the 400W Thor, it is too big for me to carry it around.

So the best flashlight that money can buy goes to polarion helios ph50.

small, expensive, bright, simply the best.

Thanks once again.


----------



## Gunner12 (Aug 13, 2008)

4Sevens has it, the PH50, and he also has an 8% off coupon for CPFers, "CPF8". With the money you save how about buying a smaller Fenix, Nitecore, Olight or similar for something that you can carry around in your pocket? Sometimes smaller lights impress more then larger ones.


----------



## ClarkWGrizwald (Aug 13, 2008)

wait, your spending 3k on a flashlight and your not a millionare? you should have your head examined. id much rather buy 3000 hard shelled tacos.


----------



## MattK (Aug 13, 2008)

mmmm taaacos...can I have a mix of hard and soft shell?


----------



## precisionworks (Aug 15, 2008)

> much rather buy 3000 hard shelled tacos.


About 60 nice, two pound, fresh Maine lobsters would be my choice

A few Beasts are listed on B/S/T for about what you have to spend.







See post #84 here:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/126818&page=3

There are threads with the PH50 beamshots, but are harder to judge IMO. It looks like the PH50 & Beast are similar in throw, with more spill for the Beast.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Aug 15, 2008)

I have to ask, what are you using this light for? I really hope you aren't dropping thousands of dollars simply to have the absolute best flashlight in the world. 
In all honesty I wouldn't say that any HID flashlight (no matter how bright) is the best for the following reasons:

- inability to be turned off/on/off/on quickly
- only having one level of output
- start up time

I know this is only my opinion, but if you are dead set up spending a small fortune on a flashlight that I would highly recommend buying a super modded Mag from one of our modders. This light here is probably one of the best ever:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/188683

This second one is also pretty damn sweet:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/205133


----------



## BVH (Aug 15, 2008)

I was at Shootout 3 (multiple shoots) and Shootout 4. I can say that the Beast does not throw as far as the Polarion Ph 40. It's not really even close. Simply looking at the pics posted shows this. When compared with the Polarion 50, the Beast is not in the same class of light with regard to throw. The Beast is a very good and rugged flood light, not a real thrower in a "relative" comparison.


----------



## ClarkWGrizwald (Aug 16, 2008)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> I have to ask, what are you using this light for? I really hope you aren't dropping thousands of dollars simply to have the absolute best flashlight in the world.
> In all honesty I wouldn't say that any HID flashlight (no matter how bright) is the best for the following reasons:
> 
> - inability to be turned off/on/off/on quickly
> ...


 



i dunno man, has it gotta be the best or the coolest? because HIDs are freaking cool. and since were in retarted price ranges shouldnt the logic be?


----------



## precisionworks (Aug 16, 2008)

> the Beast does not throw as far as the Polarion Ph 40.


I was judging by the photos, which often don't show what the human eye sees. I appreciate the correct info:thumbsup:


----------



## paulr (Aug 16, 2008)

I wonder if $3000 would be enough to start a conversation about a Databank 70. Actually probably not.


----------



## Flashanator (Aug 17, 2008)

its been stated a few times b4 the Warrior 3 K3500 isn't even close to 3000lumens & has a horrible colour temp.:thumbsup:

i agree the ph50 would be the best light for you by far.:naughty:


----------



## MattK (Aug 17, 2008)

How about 20 x N30's? :nana:


----------



## metlarules (Aug 17, 2008)

MattK said:


> How about 20 x N30's? :nana:


Now you are talking!!!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 18, 2008)

He never did say the ways to use it. Handheld brightest would absolutely be a custom incand light (see my sig). If you are OK with a searchlight HID, then the Polarion is hard to beat for overall quality and features.

If you want a laserbeam of light, then MaxaBeam is your ticket in that price range which has not been discussed. It does not have a practical "around the campfire" type use, but it blows people away.


----------



## Illum (Aug 18, 2008)

carrot said:


> Just get a Mag85 or a Surefire Beast.


 

at current build prices you could buy a semi worth of mag85s

BVH, is there any Short arcs that comes under $3K?


----------



## puzzl3 (Aug 18, 2008)

I don't know what else to do... Polarion is too expensive, i think i will cancel on that until i get more money..
I've been reading and reading and reading this forum and other sites too.
so i order some of these lights and they haven't arrive yet (i don't even know why i bought them for or what i'm gonna use them for., please help!)

1. MTE SSC P7-C LED 900 Lumen Tactical Flashlight

2. UltraFire WF-900L SSC Z-Power P7 LED 900 Lumens Flashlight

3. Xenon torch eagle eye

4. Sam's Power On Board Model #SLH100P

5. Super Handheld Xenon Searchlight (NL-75)

6. Wicked lasers Torch

7. Trinity LEDZeppelin

Are these enough for me to get Throw, Flood, Lumen, Etc Etc...


----------



## karlthev (Aug 18, 2008)

Hmmmm, the Polarion seems to meet your criteria of $3,000--actually several hundreds less even with some of the extras---batteries, spare lamp, filters. I've got the HP50 and will tell you that it is a very well made light with great performance and reasonable runtime---which can be extended with "extra" batteries....too much to spend?


Karl


----------



## ClarkWGrizwald (Aug 18, 2008)

ok i have the solution for you. drop 1000 on a light, then the other 2000 on a ar-15. attach the light to your ar-15 and youll have no problem lighting things up.


----------

